# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Uma Imagem... Mil Palavras...

## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Abri este tópico com a intenção de fazer uma espécie de "diário" dos nossos aquários.

A regra é simples: só se pode publicar uma foto do aspecto geral do aquário, sempre que o dono ache pertinente e de forma a mostrar a evolução de cada sistema. 

Espero que colaborem e cumpram a regra.
*
Editei para acrescentar que: Será melhor abrir nova resposta, com a nova imagem, para o tópico aparecer actualizado.
*

----------


## José Passos Campainha

*Lethes Reef - em 30-11-2008*

Com o _upgrade_ de iluminação já se notam algumas diferenças.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá a Todos

Oliveira`s Reeff

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal aqui fica o meu geral

Aquário com mais uns litros de Água

----------


## Carlos Dias

Ok aqui vai o meu contributo, embora o aqua ainda esteja no inicio.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Aqui vai o meu apesar que ja esta diferente, mas mais tarde actualizo.

IMG_3355.JPG

----------


## Rui Morais

Aqui vai uma foto fraquinha do Mary&Thiago Reef

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, a todos.

*Jeronimo's Reef*(27-10-08)

----------


## Marco Barbosa

Aqui vai o meu piqueno  :yb665:  
    23-10-2008

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas, aqui vai o meu contributo

Reeffernando.

----------


## Lucas Vedovato

Aqui a foto do meu aquario!!

----------


## Filipe Silva

A Ilha Perdida
28, Outubro de 2008

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

o meu

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

O meu cubiculo  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Aqui vai o meu...




abraço grande a todos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

A minha pequena poça...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

O meu Reef Ro-64:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  21 de outubro de 2008

----------


## PedroPedroso

e o meu vai aqui

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Aqui o meu:

Luar's reef 28/10/2008

----------


## Paulo Santos

:Olá:  Boas!!!

O meu a 20/10/08:



Abraços.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

aqui vai o meu.
o que foi e o que está :yb620:   :yb620:  

IMG_8203.jpg

----------


## Antonio Barros

E aqui está o meu...

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Aqui vai o meu pobrezinho, que já era.



Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Aqui vai uma foto do meu, ainda com menos de um ano e com um longo caminho a precorrer!!



Abraços!

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

*Barbatanas Reef Photo tirada em Fev*

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá fica uma imagem do meu 05/11/2008

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

a qui vai o meu foto muito fraca mas e o que tenho

----------


## Gil Miguel

o 1º


o inicio do 2º


Para a semana começa o 3º  :Smile:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

THE CELIASREEF 12-09-08

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Junto segue foto memorável do meu aquário em 27/07/2005...
*Barriguinha de 5 meses e meio!*


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Ontem, dia 16 de Maio, aproveitando o dia da TPA semanal, metia mãos à obra e dei uma reviravolta no _layout_ do meu aquário.

Distribui melhor a rocha sobre a horizontal o que conferiu mais profundidade, a possível em 40 cm.

O _layout_ ficou com  mais grutas e os peixes já podem nadar por detrás de todas as rochas.

Aproveitei para colocar uma Seio Wave Marea, de 3200 l/h, que estava parada, a fazer a circulação da água por detrás da rocha.

Neste momento tenho 4 bombas de circulação a movimentar a coluna de água: 2 Seio Wave Marea (2 x 3200 l/h = 6400), 1 Sun Sun Vibration Pump (5000 l/h) e 1 Boyou Wave Maker (5000 l/h) o que representa um total de 16400 l/h, num aquário de 100x40x50.

Claro que este processo foi feito cautelosamente, demorando cerca de 3 horas. Preocupei-me em não mexer praticamente com a areia  para não ter algum azar. Depois fiz a TPA e está tudo normal.

Eis a foto actualizada, embora não consiga representar a realidade do aquário e das grutas que o_ layout_ contém. Mas fica uma ideia:

----------


## davide pinto dos santos

Aqui vai o meu 
30-05-2008

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 


Tirada hoge.



Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá: 
aqui está o meu ainda no inicio




abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

Fica o meu registo.



Cumps,
Miguel Correia

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Atualização em 04 de Agosto de 2009

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Já agora mais um.



Abraços
Rodrigo Pontes

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Já vai ha algum tempo que foi criado este tópico para ver a evolção dos nossos aquários.
Algumas coisas mudaram desde a primeira e unica foto que coloquei. Fiz um up grade do reactor de calcio, sustitui por um DELTEC PF601, basicamente foi a maior alteração a nivel de equipamento. Em relação aos corais houve uma recolocação devido ao tamanho deles e disposição de layout.
Mas palavras para que, vamos ver as diferenças.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Lethes Reef em 31-01-2011

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

tirei uma data de fotos e mesmo assim não consegui nada de jeito... mas o que interessa é fazer o melhor. O meu melhor está aí  :SbOk:  com quase 2 anos.



Abraço
António

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: O meu em novembro de 2010

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Aqui vai o meu sistema tirado hoge.


Fiquem bem.

Jorge Neves

----------


## joaoTomas

Vou também deixar a minha contribuição, o meu actua actualmente com 6 meses de vida.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Cá vai o meu pequeno nano de 60l com 2 meses e 3 dias:
foto (20).jpg

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

O meu tirada no dia 01/11/2012
Podem acompanhar a evolução...esta è a 3ª colocada aqui.



Fiquem bem.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## PauloOliveira

Aqui fica o Meu ....





Abraço ...

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Aqui fica o meu com 1 ano de vida:




Abraços,

----------

